# Mercury 2 stroke engine oil substitute



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

I am running twin Merc ocean pros, efi, 150hp. Has anyone tried to use a different oil than the Mercury brand. I have tried the Walmart substitute in other engines and do not see any difference in performance. 

If I change to synthetic 2 stroke oil, can you just mix into the oil tank without cleaning out the tank?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if you are going with a good brand of syn. like amsoil,i would say yes. you can pour it right in the tank with the other. why are you wanting to change? lower price or better quality?


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

Price is the main reason. I look at the specs TC-W3 and statements that say "meets or exceeds the manufacturers requirements" and I think I'm paying for the Mercury name. The difference is about 15 to 20 dollars a gallon.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i always used opti oil before i bought my last boat, mainly because i am a dealer for opti products. when i got my hpdi yamaha i changed to yamalube, mainly because you never really know what is in a brands additive package. that is what really makes one brand different from the other. 5 different brands may come from one oil company, but they all will have different additive packages. i find that by taking my container to a dealer and letting them refill with yamalube. i am paying the same price.i know many people that run walmart tech 2000 and other cheap oil that do not have any problems. i just do not want to roll the dice on my 18,000. engine.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Gas and oil are equally important Stay away from the Alchohal/ethenol Based petroliums 

also stay away from Shell blew a new engine accoring to the factory the detergents in the Fuel made the Two stroke oils separate reducing lubrication .

Also the red two troke oils leave less residue/Carbon build upwhich will lead to lower compression and too much carbon build up can score cylinder walls.

use what you want or what Joe Bob says down the road.

Iuse mid grade cheveron and OMC oil yes i have a Merc.I also use OMC engine tuner once a year. Dont forget the NGK pre gapped plugs as well. <Dont attempt to cross ref. from the Auto parts store for two bucks its just not worth it! Unless you like fouled plugs or worse yet a hole burned through the Top of your Piston.

Remember an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If there is any way to find out who is making the walmart oil, that may help. Walmart gets some of the best quality products and is able to move so much product that they basically dictate 

how much they will pay. That includes food products also.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have six gallons of Quicksilver DFI Synthetic oils that I will let go for cost. $25 gallon.


----------

